# What if there is no crosswalk from a CPT?



## srspence (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi...One of our vascular surgeons did a PVL (93970) under MAC. We do the billing for the surgeon as well as the anesthesia group.   I do not see where CPT 93970 crosswalks to an ASA code.   Any suggestions on how we should bill for the anesthesiologist?  It appears 01922 fits the description, but it concerns me that I cannot find it in writing where it crosswalks to this ASA code.  Help is most appreciated!


----------



## enancy79 (Aug 9, 2011)

Our software doesn't crosswalk that code either but I would agree with the 01922 as the anesthesia code based on description of the procedure performed.


----------

